# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  What do people stereotype you as?

## Keddy

Do people stereotype you based on certain personality traits? I get stereotyped a lot and I find it extremely annoying.
---
I get called a nerd because I'm intelligent/awkward and because I play a lot of video games and I'm interested in computers and technology. Also because of what I do for work.
I get stereotyped often for where I live. A lot of people at my college assume that because I'm from South Boston that my family is "white trash," that I'm extremely religious, and I get a lot of Irish-American stereotypes directed at me for where I live as well.
People often assume that because of how I dress, that I am a skateboarder...? Logic...?

Does anyone else run into stereotypes?
Keddy

----------


## SmileyFace

-Have been stereotyped as a nerd for enjoying school, taking honors classes, or simply doing well in school.
-Have also been stereotyped as a nerd for enjoying watching/reading the news and keeping up with current events.
-Some people have stereotyped me as rich, preppy and snobbish because I live in Orange County (I wish I was rich lol)
-Parents stereotype me as a "whore" or a "slut" because of how my body looks (i.e. big breasts, wide hips, bit of a big butt); the rest of the family thinks it's weird I look like that as well.
-Someone stereotyped me as someone who will shoot up a school because I have anxiety issues (I say this is the worst one for me personally *sigh* )

----------


## L

Nerd because I enjoy studying and learning new things
Loner because people don't understand introvert 
Hipster because I don't listen to the music found on the radio

----------


## Chantellabella

This is a great topic, Keddy!

I get stereotyped about my home of origin. When people hear I'm from New Orleans, they assume a few things:

That I drink
Party all the time
I'm a [BEEP] and take off my top to get beads
Plus I'm a thug because a lot of Texans say that the neighborhood went to pot after us "Katrina people" moved in. btw, I moved to Texas before hurricane Katrina. 

People think I'm stupid because I have a sense of humor and am friendly. They also assume I'm a push over. 

I'm not smart enough to be labeled a nerd, even though I read, make computer videos, go to Sci Fi conventions and know every Star Trek, Star Wars, Dr. Who, Monty Python and Babylon 5 episode. 

I also get stereotyped in a good way because people think librarians just read and help people. I literally have to show them I'm not the way they think I am..........I like to help people, but I'm not the glasses wearing, bun wearing, tweed sweater wearing, saddle oxford wearing librarian. Far from it!! When you've been a counselor in the juvenile delinquency field and a Kindergarten teacher, you don't wear tweed.

----------


## meeps

weird and quiet






> -Parents stereotype me as a "whore" or a "slut" because of how my body looks (i.e. big breasts, wide hips, bit of a big butt); the rest of the family thinks it's weird I look like that as well.



quality family you got there

----------


## Chantellabella

> weird and quiet
> 
> 
> 
> quality family you got there



Yeah, I thought the same thing. I'm sorry your parent treats you that way, SmileyFace. They lie. You're neither of those things and never were.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Hm... Well I'm from Vancouver. I guess other Canadians might think I'm a pot-smoking hippie who does yoga and hates Toronto. I'm none of these things.

----------


## Skippy

> Hm... Well I'm from Vancouver. I guess other Canadians might think I'm a pot-smoking hippie who does yoga and hates Toronto. I'm none of these things.



LOLLLLLZZZ.  :XD:  I always thought it was more Alberta that hates Toronto n' no idea why. BC seemed to me as laid back as pot smoking hippies despite ever seeing the literal. Albertans have to be some of the most close minded, rednecks I've seen in Canada. They have to judge an fight with everyone and have this north/south mentality like Edmonton hates Calgary and vice versa or Alberta hates Toronto. It's so petty and childish.


As for me, people seem to have this tendancy to think the wrong things based on my personality.
I'm thought to be hyper and silly and never serious and a bit of a pushover too, cept such people only see me in 'fun mode' so they come
to that conclusion. A lotta people never really get to know me fully but those tho did can attest otherwise, that it's only one aspect.
I dunno why people have too be 'this' or 'that' anyway. I respond to the world based on the situation n' what not.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I dunno why people have too be 'this' or 'that' anyway. I respond to the world based on the situation n' what not.



Great point, Skippy. I can be any number of things depending on the circumstances. I'm not sure what people stereotype me as. Probably just boring and quiet.

----------


## Keddy

^It is a good point indeed. I wish people didn't see a need to stereotype each other at all. The number of things I've been called in my life, and the number of which are entirely false... It's just sad. And even one person can be perceived in many completely different ways by other people.
I know it's too much to ask for society to just treat each other with respect and not make assumptions, but the world would be a much better place if everyone were open-minded.

----------


## Rawr

Back in my school days I was stereotyped Goth/Emo a lot cause I tried so hard to be. Now I'm not really stereotyped anything but average or awkward. Sometimes I'm stereotyped snobby though cause I don't talk much to people that don't interest me.  :Ninja: 

OH! Lets not forget my disorder that people throw in my face constantly. *BIPOLAR*.

----------


## Koalafan

> Great point, Skippy. I can be any number of things depending on the circumstances. I'm not sure what people stereotype me as. Probably just *boring and quiet.*



Samesies  ::(:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

How I stereotype:

1. Person from Toronto- Stiff, stick-up-the-butt, cynical, business-oriented, go go go mentality. (Not necessarily a bad thing).

2. Person from Alberta- Conservative and wealthy.

3. Person from the rest of the Prairie family- Friendly, happy, easy to please.

----------


## Kesky

i have very little conception of stereotypes. i don't really understand them. they're kind of over my head I think....maybe more of a case of me not paying attention than any nobility i might possess....maybe not. I'm not aware I'm stereotyped.

----------


## enfield

i really don't know. quiet, shy, a bit out of it maybe, standoffish? i don't really know, but not really any of the big stereotypes because i don't really show enough to be stereotyped as something. not that i really have anything to show though, im supposing most people get stereotyped for what they can't help showing or wanting to show, but in my case there's really nothing there. benefits of that is not getting judged for what you are, but then the downside is not really being anybody, really im just an observer first and i'd prefer just to do that unseen as much as possible. yeah i find it better for me to try to blend into the background to avoid getting singled as being weak then to show im not weak. but that's really the thing to avoid, and there's different ways to avoid it. when i was carrying books around maybe i got stereotyped as nerd, but now i carry an e-reader around, and i think that stands out less.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I don't really know what people stereotype me as... and maybe it's best not to know  :shrug: 

When abroad though, people assume that just because I'm Brazilian, I must know how to dance (especially Samba) and they also assume that I like Carnival. Both assumptions are dead wrong  :Tongue:

----------


## Chloe

ive been stereotyped as weird or a freak - because my idea of a good well spent playtime was reading or writing books rather than trying to be friends with bullies or fit in with people who i had no similar interests or thoughts with
ive been stereotyped as smart because i study a lot but then people wonder why my grades aren't so good  - i dont just study for fun (although i do like learning) i study so hard because i have to in order for me to get average grades
ive been stereotyped as an animal nut for knowing so much and watching so many animal programs - but i like it, it is interesting to me. 
ive been stereotyped as a know it all who wont admit when she's wrong -  yes im stubborn but i do know things, ive had my head shoved in animal books, i know biology fairly well thanks to my mum being a nurse and interests in school as well as other things i do know stuff and when im sure im right im not just going to say fair enough your right and leave it at that. 
ive been stereotyped as being brave for the horses ill get on (ones that belong in rodeos not riding schools for beginers) and being able to handle big 16 hand horses, go jumping and galloping around, handle two labs or big dogs well and not be scared or have them out of control -  i can manage that, if a horse bronks (hops about with all four feet)  i can have someone say lean back give it a kick and a bloody good smack on the [BEEP] and im fine. i know how to react to that, someone says go calm down that angry man and theres no step by step guide and a freak
people often say im confidant as well i dont know if this is a stereotype or not my dad describes me as "confidant and collected"  - but..i dont think i am. i can speak to people, ive got no problem with that. you ask me to speak to those same people again when they're pissed off im awful. i just freeze up and feel the panic there. you ask me to manage a group of kids no problem. those kids being rowdy, im even better. you ask me to talk to someone my own age who looks scary to me. i cant do it

there are a few that bug me quite a bit. im not brave, i get scared at war of the worlds (movie and the soundtrack to the play), my imagination is so over-active at times i cant sleep after watching i am legand. im scared of going out and doing things normal teenagers do. the being smart one as well bugs me. im not smart i just know things, you ask me to talk to you about it and explain it i can, you ask me to write an essay on it i can. if you want to spend five hours trying to make sense of it.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I don't really know what people stereotype me as... and maybe it's best not to know 
> 
> When abroad though, people assume that just because I'm Brazilian, I must know how to dance (especially Samba) and they also assume that I like Carnival. Both assumptions are dead wrong



Or that you have a big booty lol

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Or that you have a big booty lol



Dead wrong again  ::

----------


## Keddy

I have also been stereotyped very frequently as a straight guy. LOL this isn't a common thing to complain about being stereotyped as, but since I've gotten more comfortable with and open about being gay this has started to bother me a little. People tend to assume that because I come across as very masculine, because I'm nerdy and into technology, and because of the way I dress, that I'm straight.
Far from the truth  :: 
I hate gender stereotypes and sexuality stereotypes. Just because I'm gay doesn't mean I have to be feminine, and straight guys don't necessarily have to be all macho and athletic either. 
My boyfriend doesn't exactly fit the gay stereotype, either. People do a lot of double-takes at us when we're holding hands, LOL  :;):

----------


## Misssy

Hippy Artist

----------


## QuietCalamity

In high school I was the "weird quiet girl". People thought I was a scary loner because of my social anxiety. 
Now that I'm in college taking honors classes and feeling more comfortable expressing my intellectual side I think people just see me as a snob. I still would totally talk to anyone, though. Except jerks.

----------


## Keddy

"Emo" and "Scene" are a few other things I've been stereotyped as but neither apply to me at all. They may have loosely applied to me when I was much, much younger. I listen to a lot of "Emo" music but that doesn't necessarily classify me as anything other than depressed, LOL. I also dye my hair black, but that's more of a fashion statement than anything else. The way I dress is more "urban" or "skater" if I had to class it as anything.
Oh and can't forget that people who don't know me very well and have seen my dog drawings (I draw in almost an anime/Manga style) have asked me if I was a Furry... Get over yourself, people. I just like dogs. I'm not going to parties dressed as one. I don't think I really entirely know what a Furry _is_, anyway.

----------


## toaster little

People see me as a computer nerd and a math nerd if I talk about VPN off-site or Gabriel's Horn.

If you don't know what Gabriel's Horn is, you're probably not a math nerd.

In a lot of conversations, I get very excited if we're talking about something related to science and technology.  Everything else just bores me so I skip them but sometimes that makes me seem like I might be socially awkward and very quiet.

Oh, the things we assume when people don't talk.

----------


## merc

I would love to know what I'm stereotyped as. I have no idea how to see myself as others see me.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Haven't been in school since 2008 so I'd forgotten about this, but I was stereotyped as smart quite a bit. All because I kept to myself. No idea how that works, but I guess there are worse things for people to think of you. I'm not the village idiot, but I'm certainly not a genius either. 

I also had a coworker assume I was a lesbian because I never talked about men or relationships. Let's get one thing straight (pun intended): not everybody wants to be in a relationship or is mentally stable enough for one to have any chance of working out. I'm not sure if I was supposed to go around fawning over every guy I saw or what.

----------


## Koalafan

I'm going to go with super quiet/stoner/nerdy/loner stereotype? ><

----------


## Valerie

Stereotyped as:

-Mexican because I have a "Spanish" Last name. Nothing wrong with being Mexican, but I'm actually not so I felt like it would be considered a stereotype.

-Boring/Serious/Intelligent because I'm quiet. When you get to know me (or at least the few that do) I'm pretty loud, annoying and joking all the time. I wouldn't say I'm incredible intelligent, but I have considerably good grades. I just find it stupid that just because someone's quiet, they're automatically smart and you should ask them all school related questions.

-Snobby/Vain because I'm quiet (?!?!) Apparently some idiot made a theory that quiet people are snobby and vain because they think they're better than everyone else, and that's why they're so quiet and don't talk to anyone. Literally makes no sense since quiet people are normally insecure.

----------


## Keddy

> I'm sure most think of me as quiet and boring and dull, but many have also referred to me as a party person. I do like to go out because dancing is about the only thing that makes me happy and gives me confidence instead of anxiety. *But it's not like I stand on tables swinging my shirt around while singing/lalala-ing les lacs du Connemara*. I'm just in my own bubble the whole night.



HAHAHAHAHA!  :XD: 
Oh my gosh, if only you could see/hear how hard that sentence made me laugh! LOL! The mental images that gave me, haha...

----------


## Nightingale

When I was younger, people often thought of me as the cheerleader-California girl-overachiever. Probably like a lot of teenagers, I didn't really know who I was - I just got involved in a lot of different things to try them out. Sports, clubs, academics, etc. 

The last time I noticed being stereotyped was at my last real job. My boss, who is a great person and usually right about people, quickly typed me as, "the guys' girl". I always took this to mean because I like sports, I like drinking, straight talk, hate drama, not interested in most girlie type things like weddings and babies and fashion and whatnot. 

I don't know, though - that's all a little too simplified. I just got a lot of comments that usually started with, "No girl I've ever known does _____ (insert whatever I'd just done)", then followed by the slow golf clap of appreciation. 

What also came with that was the assumption I didn't have any feelings.

----------


## Soppycow

1. Im a woman- So I must coo over little babies and children, and obviously I want children just because im a girl. People say I have to love shopping, and wasting money since im a bird. I have to open my legs for all men because thats what Im here for. Im not a proper woman, because I had a still birth.

----------


## Otherside

I'm lazy, apparently.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

People say I am intimidating. I have been told that I am unapproachable, and I look like I will rip your face off. 
Until they talk with me, then they are like WOW, you are so nice ::D:

----------


## stuck1nhead

Fat, lazy, mean. But then they realize im a cuddly teddy bear, that is more active than most, im easy to talk too, and I give great advice.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldTheSea

I frequently get accused of being a feminist or a social justice warrior. People also assume that I think I'm better than everyone and that I hold myself to a higher standard than everyone else because I'm intelligent.
A lot of people who have mixed-breed or rescue dogs think I'm some kind of pretentious shithead for raising and showing purebred dogs.

----------


## lethargic nomad

How do you guys even know what people think of you?  Most people seem to keep what they are really thinking of you to themselves, especially if it's negative.  Very rarely do I get a hint as to what they think of me.  Only online will people be very blunt and rude as to what they think of you.  

In interviews I come off as dumber than I really am since my verbal skills are not that great.  Tend to stutter and not explain myself well.  

I may also come off as more conservative than I really am since my fashion is very simplistic and I have no tattoos or weird piercings.  I'm actually very liberal.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> How do you guys even know what people think of you?  Most people seem to keep what they are really thinking of you to themselves, especially if it's negative.  Very rarely do I get a hint as to what they think of me.  *Only online will people be very blunt and rude as to what they think of you. *



^Bingo. Most of the rude things people think of me have been said to me online, particularly on social media. The only people who really say blunt or rude things to my face are family members.

----------


## Otherside

> I frequently get accused of being a feminist or a social justice warrior. People also assume that I think I'm better than everyone and that I hold myself to a higher standard than everyone else because I'm intelligent.



People assume that with me too, although it's because I'm in STEM, am a programmer, and study Computer Science, and just happen to be one of few females doing that. 

They seem to assume that I'm obnoxious, don't really want to do the subject but am doing it to "stick it to the man" or some crap, and got where I am today solely by the fact that I am a woman and that I did not work my backside off to get where I am today, and to stay where I am and to keep making progress. 





> How do you guys even know what people think of you?  Most people seem to  keep what they are really thinking of you to themselves, especially if  it's negative.  Very rarely do I get a hint as to what they think of me.   Only online will people be very blunt and rude as to what they think  of you.



Online mostly people have said it to me. You're right, people are more blunt and rude online. One person said what they thought to my face.

----------


## lethargic nomad

I'm more concerned with what people think of me in real life.  

I don't know for sure but I'd imagine my online persona is very different from my real life persona.  Not saying I'm a totally different person from my online persona.  Some of the major trollish women-hating jerks on the "other forum" will claim that in real life they are always polite and kind......sort of doubt it.

----------


## Otherside

> Some of the major trollish women-hating jerks on the "other forum" will claim that in real life they are always polite and kind......sort of doubt it.



Actually, it would not surprise me if they were. It is a social anxiety forum after all. It wouldn't surprise me if they couldn't be as much of a bullish, arrogant jerk in real life without panicking at the thought of the other person's reaction, and so they just behave well...quiet and polite. Unless of course they're with someone who completely agrees with their views on life and they can rant away about how they are a nice guy and all woman ever go for are arseholes or whatever. 

It's a lot easier to be nasty online than it is in real life.

----------


## lethargic nomad

> Actually, it would not surprise me if they were. It is a social anxiety forum after all. It wouldn't surprise me if they couldn't be as much of a bullish, arrogant jerk in real life without panicking at the thought of the other person's reaction, and so they just behave well...quiet and polite. Unless of course they're with someone who completely agrees with their views on life and they can rant away about how they are a nice guy and all woman ever go for are arseholes or whatever. 
> 
> It's a lot easier to be nasty online than it is in real life.




Maybe they are polite with people they don't know very well since they are shy and quiet.  I'd imagine once they got closer to someone, they'd let down their guard and the venom would come splurting out their mouth.  

You see a lot of even non shy people like that.  They are perfectly polite to strangers but nasty with their girlfriend, siblings, and parents.

----------


## Antidote

> Maybe they are polite with people they don't know very well since they are shy and quiet.  I'd imagine once they got closer to someone, they'd let down their guard and the venom would come splurting out their mouth.  
> 
> You see a lot of even non shy people like that.  They are perfectly polite to strangers but nasty with their girlfriend, siblings, and parents.



Yeah they are actually. People would be shocked if they saw what some people do in private because their public persona is so completely different to their private one. Inhibition and anxiety can go along way in public.

----------

